# Growth on Back



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just wanted to let you guys know that Chuck has had a growth on his back for about 8 months. We had had 2 different vets look at it and our vet had even tried to drain it and something about it made her think it was just a cyst. It had gotten bigger, (about the size of a dime) and we were afraid that it would get torn off because he and Riley play rough so we had it removed yesterday. It wasn't a cyst. It ended up being cancerous so the tiny mark ended up being a 6 inch cut down his back so they could remove all the cells to give it good margins. Now it's just a waiting game to see if anything grows anywhere else.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, no! So glad that you decided to have it removed. Thinking of you and Chuck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's hoping they got clean margins, and he stays cancer free.
You didn't say what type of cancer he had. Some, if it returns will most likely be close to the incision. The good news, although it doesn't sound like it at the time, its in a place they have a lot of room to work, should it come back.
I know I was hit hard when I found out Lucy's bumps were sarcoma.
But over time I realized she was still the happy go lucky, hard charging dog she has always been. So I decided that I would stop feeling sorry for her, and just enjoy our life together. I would let Lucy be Lucy, and no holding her back. These dogs don't want a pity party, they want to live life with gusto.


----------

